# Slowing Down a Polaris Sportsman 90cc



## Jamie D

Hey guys, there is always a lot of talk about speeding up ATVs, anyone ever modify one to slow it down? My son is 6 and small for his age, I bought a Polaris 90 and it is a little too fast for my wife and I to feel comfortable with him riding it. I tied the jumper on the electronic module but that just seems to choke it and it doesn't run smooth. I tried using the screw to limit the throttle but the problem is that in order to keep the top speed down, I have to crank is down so far that it doesn't rev up enough to get the CVT engaged. I hate to admit it but the wife might have been right about him being too small, errrr.. What I'm wondering is if anyone has ever put a smaller rear sprocket on one of these machines in an attempt to slow it down? I figure that should allow it to rev up enough to engage the CVT but then limit the speed because of the gear ratio.

Thanks....


----------



## MERGANZER

Actually I would think that your dealer would have this problem addressed often. I wondered the same thing when I saw some of thos emachines before. There should be some type of rev limiter option or something too bad they don't have an adjustment you can make as your kid grows into the machine. Kids grow so fast its hard to buy them one knowing they will outgrow it in 2 years. Good luck!

Ganzer


----------



## sullyxlh

Parents alway do this crap
Put it up until he matures enough to ride it.
Safety for him first,not what the parents want first
when he's eight,
he'd of never missed it and will be all that more wiser.
Good luck


----------



## Elk5012

Try adding a restricter plate of some sort to block air flow to the carb. Either at the snorkle or between air box and carb. Gearing it down may be your best option, allowing the engine to to rev up to speed letting the clutch engage. You need a larger rear gear to slow it down.


----------



## ENCORE

Been a long time since I had anything with a sprocket but, that's not going to get you even close to what you want or, more importantly the wife.
I also believe that you should contact the dealer. As stated above, they've been through this before. Any changes that can be made and if made by them, will not void any warrantee.


----------



## ESOX

> What I'm wondering is if anyone has ever put a smaller rear sprocket on one of these machines in an attempt to slow it down?


UH-no A smaller rear sprocket would increase top end.


----------



## Getaway

Put it away until he's big enough and get him a used 50cc. My boys are 7 and 5 (small for their age too) and the 50 Polaris Scrambler is plenty big enough. You can adjust the screw such that it engages the clutch, but maxes out at a speedy walk. Perfect for the boys. Any bigger than that and it's too big. 

I picked up the Scrambler for $450. There are quite a few of them around.


----------



## zucpet

hello, I have a 02 polaris 90 for my 6 year old daughter and it has a restricter cap that goes over the exhaust pipe it slows it down alot. you might want to call the dealer and see if they have one. it bolts on with one screw. good luck


----------



## jeffm80

most youth atv's have a throttle stop on the handle bar behind the thumb throttle, look for that...


----------



## glockman55

Tape a block behind the throttle lever, it can't be that hard to limit the throttle. Or go with something smaller.


----------

